# anyone looking for stage/band equipment



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

If anyone out there is looking for any stage band equipment, I have a garage full. PM me for details. Speakers, amps, PA, etc.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

What kind of PA and speakers?


----------

